# Same day private HCG test on a Sunday..help!



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could get an hcg test done on a Sunday and get same day results. I am due to fly long haul on Monday 25th and my earliest blood test date is 24th which falls on a Sunday. Have to give airline 24 hours notice of cancellation. Am based in yorkshire but will be in Bucks at the weekend so happy to travel to London etc. My clinic not open on a Sunday. Clininc have advised me not to fly if get BFP but t want to cancel if get BFN . Help!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

u may start testin on fri hun so u are sure either way..

u def cant fly in early stages of pregnancy so safer testin..pregnancy test doesnt lie(well not all time anyway)

ur safer gettin the clearblue but not the digital one cos it can be inaccurate..

iv heard on here its best to be avoided..

good luck pet..

Jen xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I dont have an answer for you, I just wanted to let you know that you can fly in early stages of pregnancy, there is no evidence at all to suggest it causes M/C.  A lady on another group had flying lessons throughtout her 2ww and her pregnancy and gave birth to a healthy girl.

Unfortunately M/C happens to 1 in 5 and for most of them it will have just happen for no reason.

Good luck and I hope you get a BFP.

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just to support what Stacey has said there is no evidence at all to suggest you can't fly in early pregnancy you definately can.  We have lots of ladies on here who do treatment abroad and they fly home apart from anything else.



Axxx


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

I know I am really p'd off but as clinic has advised me not to fly long haul I feel I would be tempting fate to do so (also DP will now not let me!)
Luckily I found that samedaydoctor in London will do me a test on Easter Sunday (bless them!) and have arranged for a doctor to call me out of hours later that day to discuss the results. Worth remembering them if anyone needs an odd extra test or 2..though paying a lot for it!


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

I know..feel really guilty for thinking that as it's for my best friends wedding. Have decided if it works and we end up having a baby I will
Use some of our IVF fund to treat her to weekend in New York once I am feeling normal again (not told DP yet though!)
Fx I have to cancel!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

Sorry, I didn't realise your clinic advised you not to fly.  It is amazing how different clinics can be.

All the best for Sunday and lets hope that it is a BFP.  Let us know how you get on.

Good luck.

x


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh another interesting stat...clinic said if we'd frozen 1 4 cell embie the chances of a pregnancy from a single FET was about 15% but if it makes it to blast even with only 1 there's a 40% chance of viable pregnancy...fx we get a little frosty on Monday..and fx for you Slug too! If you get them all to freeze I reckon that gives you a definite BFP!! x


----------

